# Now this is a REAL TinBoat



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2012)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rare-2-Man-Battleship-Replica-Jet-Boat-/330675472112?pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item4cfdcb46f0#v4-36


2 man Battleship with jet drive



Bet this would help keep the other anglers from crowding your spot


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rare-2-Man-Battleship-Replica-Jet-Boat-/330675472112?pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item4cfdcb46f0#v4-36
> 
> 
> 2 man Battleship with jet drive
> ...



I wish I was a multi-millionaire. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

That rules! Could you imagine navigating that thing on the Charles River right near Boston and the airport!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dang....I love it!

Can you imagine pulling up to fish a tournament in that.

Team name: EXTERMINATOR!

Here fishy fishy fishy.....


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow... That must have taken a lot of work. Think how great it would be if each gun was actually attached to an 870/500 12ga shooting slugs, skeet, buck shot.. Maybe Auto's for the guns on the stern.. Pow, pow, pow! Why hasn't this been a tin boat mod? 



> REUTERS:12-4-2012 : 12:30 EST : Breaking News : Tin boat's .Net combat's anti piracy in the gulf of Aden with the Launching of the New Jersey.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 5, 2012)

Six you're giving me so many ideas right now lol could you imagine the look on the DNR's face when he pulls up while your fishing on that rig and asks you for your license...


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello DNR, yes thats an auto shot gun mounted on my stern.. Why you ask? Because my boat is an extension of my home. :twisted: 

Also you need to consider zombies, lake pirates, aggressive fish, & beer can reefs.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 5, 2012)

lmao thats awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## Bmac (Feb 5, 2012)

You could pick off jetski's as they fly out of coves. The next time someone stops to fish your bouy marker,launch one across their bow. Do ya feel lucky?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 5, 2012)

If yall didn't already know.. I've got way too much free time at work.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 5, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> If yall didn't already know.. I've got way too much free time at work.



If that isn't one of the *best* posts I've seen in my days as a tinboater!

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 5, 2012)

THAT IS AWESOME!!! lmao wicked cool bro!




sixgun86 said:


> If yall didn't already know.. I've got way too much free time at work.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2012)

:LOL2:


----------



## dieselfixer (Feb 7, 2012)

OUTSTANDING


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 7, 2012)

Frickin fantastic!!! I'm so dang jealous, If I were single and without kids I would buy it!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Feb 8, 2012)

:USA1: That is great =D>


----------



## Butthead (Feb 8, 2012)

I might have to buy this after winning the $250 million Powerball jackpot.


----------

